# Offered a job - is it a scam?



## matty88 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi guys

Brief outline first: - I posted my CV on Bayt.com several months ago looking for jobs in the UAE. Last week I got an email saying:
Dear Job seeker.

AL NOOR HOSPITAL is in need of expatriates that can work in various hospital fields listed below:

Below are the current and available positions where candidates are needed

-----

And then there was a list of loads of jobs they're 'recruiting' for.

I duly replied with my CV and got an email back asking me to fill out a form and send a copy of my passport, which again I duly sent back.

Today I received an email congratulating on the job with a 'Contract' - few notes:

NON-UAE RESIDENTS:
It is our official policy that our employees must pay for their work permit processing fees, as we have promised free visa to all employees and as a proof of the readiness to join our team, they have to contact the Halil Travel Agency UAE

UPFRONT PAYMENT OF SALARIES:

The two monthly salary shall be paid in advance before Candidates embark on journey to assume duty. This is to enable candidates settle all domestic needs before travel. As such no excuses will be entertained on assumption of duty relating to default.

Employees (Expatriates) are to note that 2-MONTH UPFRONT SALARIES are paid as soon as Employees Procure and Process the relevant Resident/ Work Permit Documents from the Halil Travel Agency UAE and submit it to the Human Resources Department for

Verification.

All payment of Salary after assumption of duty in UAE shall be 75% paid into an offshore account to be provided by employee with the remaining 25% paid locally in UAE, if accepted by the employee.

----------

Could you please assist in figuring out if it's genuine or not?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

AFAIK Employers pay all the relevant fees for visas etc and not the employees also I could not locate a Halil Travel Agency UAE on the interwebz.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Scam.



> Employees (Expatriates) are to note that 2-MONTH UPFRONT SALARIES *are paid as soon as Employees Procure and Process the relevant Resident/ Work Permit Documents from the Halil Travel Agency UAE* and submit it to the Human Resources Department for Verification.


lollerskates


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Certainly looks like a scam. 

The English isn't how Arabic people would speak in English, even if their grasp was limited. Reads like a 419 con.

Also you don't sort your paperwork out in advance, visas are sorted near the end of your probationary period and the employer pays for everything. 

Googling "Halil Travel Agency UAE" reveals nothing.

All signs point to an advance fee fraud, sorry.


----------



## matty88 (Jun 17, 2014)

Many thanks for your responses, I emailed AlNoor Hospital directly who got back to me almost immediately:
This is a Scam Agreement and Al Noor Hospitals Group in no ways endorses the same.

Please bear in Mind we have all our vacancies available on our website: 

----------

I did get a little too happy that I had a 'job offer'  but guess it wasn't meant to be.. Do you have any ideas of the best way to get in contact for jobs by companies looking for ex-pats? - Most jobs agencies i'm ringing always say they don't really want people from the UK as 'we're expensive'.. is this true?

Many thanks once again


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

matty88 said:


> Many thanks for your responses, I emailed AlNoor Hospital directly who got back to me almost immediately:
> This is a Scam Agreement and Al Noor Hospitals Group in no ways endorses the same.
> 
> Please bear in Mind we have all our vacancies available on our website:
> ...


it all depends on what you do, how experienced you are, and how available your skills are, and from where.

Assume you are in the medical field?


----------



## matty88 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry no I'm in the IT sector, working for Hewlett Packard doing Technical Support and previous to that IT support at Barclays both here in the UK, for the past 6 years (graduated 6 years ago too)

I’m just wanting a new challenge and working in the UAE would be an awesome next step, but i've heard alot about emiritisation too?

Lastly, is it be better to call up recruitment agencies or going direct to the company?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

IT sector is not something westerners are ever likely to be cost effective at delivering. Remember that a lot of Europe outsources its IT support to India and the like. the biggest ex-pat community in Dubai is from India.

Emiratisation isn't much of an issue in that field.

Not much of a chance for you in that field I'm afraid - the only westerners we have in IT are the top guys and they all come from head office in the UK and have decades of eperience.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

International fraudsters target UAE hospitals in job scam | GulfNews.com


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I can assure you this is 100% scam.

I am a doctor and was negotiating with Al Noor hospital till 2 weeks ago when I accepted another offer from a Dubai hospital, I know in details all the terms of employment of Al Noor. Moreover, the recruitment executive is my national & a friend of mine and this is definitely not written by him.

The only true thing is that Al Noor is in dire need in nearly all medical positions as they are vastly expanding (into dubai as well).

If you would like I can directly connect you to the recruitment office of Al Noor hospital.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Check whats the Email ID is from i.e. hotmail, yahoo or gmail.. that will give you an answer


----------



## matty88 (Jun 17, 2014)

Many thanks for the input. And the email was coming from @alnoorholdings.com hence was pretty professionally done.



A.Abbass said:


> I can assure you this is 100% scam.
> 
> I am a doctor and was negotiating with Al Noor hospital till 2 weeks ago when I accepted another offer from a Dubai hospital, I know in details all the terms of employment of Al Noor. Moreover, the recruitment executive is my national & a friend of mine and this is definitely not written by him.
> 
> ...


I have been in touch with Cleveland Clinic AD too? Is this where you got the new job offer? They're expanding and have a new facility opening soon.

And yes please, that would be much appreciated if you could do that? Would you have a contact name and email/number?

Many thanks


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

No not Cleveland. It's a multispeciality hospital in Dubain not Abu Dhabi. I will send you both email and phone contacts in a private message. You need to be having a HAAD license or at least applied for it so that they will consider hiring you.


----------



## matty88 (Jun 17, 2014)

Many thanks


----------



## darlon_f (Jul 13, 2014)

Its a scam like me they offer same...sentence of construction have been used...


----------



## m1976 (Jul 13, 2014)

I think your best bet is to give the hospital a call and confirm the same with HR.
To double check, request the HR department to send you an email with job offer.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Afraid I agree, sounds very dodgy.

A friend of mine is in a company where they are clawing back her visa costs, I think something like 650AED a month for the first year and deducting money for any leave she takes, (which supposedly will be paid back nice she has completed a year). Needless to say that's not what she agreed before she came over here, but seems somewhat trapped in the situation now..


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fletch1969 said:


> Afraid I agree, sounds very dodgy.
> 
> A friend of mine is in a company where they are clawing back her visa costs, I think something like 650AED a month for the first year and deducting money for any leave she takes, (which supposedly will be paid back nice she has completed a year). Needless to say that's not what she agreed before she came over here, but seems somewhat trapped in the situation now..


Sounds like a trip is in order to the MoL - if its illegal deductions, she should go and verify the position with them first, and if necessary lodge a case.


----------



## Eva Harper (Jul 14, 2014)

Fletch1969 said:


> Afraid I agree, sounds very dodgy.
> 
> A friend of mine is in a company where they are clawing back her visa costs, I think something like 650AED a month for the first year and deducting money for any leave she takes, (which supposedly will be paid back nice she has completed a year). Needless to say that's not what she agreed before she came over here, but seems somewhat trapped in the situation now..


For that same reason, i think this is a scam.


----------



## samora1986 (Jul 14, 2014)

There are many Job consultants in UAE specially Sharjha where these scams happens.
Always check the senders email, not the name displayed but click on it and check the domain, if its a legitimate company it would have a website and contact details available on-line.
by LAW all the companies in UAE will pay for the cost of Visa, Medical and Insurance.


----------

